# Death?



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 8, 2005)

Should I take joy in the deatha human(beleiver or not)?

I was thinking about this while yes watching hannity debate a man over the generals comments on 'liking to shoot people'.

Hannity in his Neo-Connic way asked the man if he would take joy or pleasure in the death of OBL? At first glance I would say yes. But on second I say no.

I cant say I have not or will never take joy in the fact that a evil person is dead. But the more I thought about it the less I liked the fact that a person whether evil or not has to die. per se. But That I should take joy in the fact that Justice has been done if a murderer has been killed for killing another.

Am I wrong here?

blade

[Edited on 9-2-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 8, 2005)

Deu 32:35 To me belongeth vengeance, and recompence; their foot shall slide in due time: for the day of their calamity is at hand, and the things that shall come upon them make haste. 

Clarke writes:
Deu 32:36 - 
The Lord shall judge his people - He has an absolute right over them as their Creator, and authority to punish them for their rebellions as their Sovereign; yet he will repent himself - he will change his manner of conduct towards them, when he seeth that their power is gone - when they are entirely subjugated by their adversaries, so that their political power is entirely destroyed; and there is none shut up or left - not one strong place untaken, and not one family left, all being carried into captivity, or scattered into strange lands. Or, he will do justice to his people, and avenge them of their adversaries; see Deu_32:35.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 8, 2005)

So sorry if I sound stupid here Its saying that I shouldnt worry about it either way or at least in the sense of not for lack of a better word obsses over the death of some one but that the Lord will take care of i in his own time.??

Sorry if I sound a bit confusing meds from doctors visit still affecting my memory etc...

blade


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 8, 2005)

Nathan,
My fault. I was vague. I was thinking in terms of when someone has been codemned to death for a brutal crime. it is God whom ordains and condemns. We should take no glory in it other than the idea that God is implementing His righteous justice and judgment against the rebellious. We shoudl glory that God is in fact, high and lifted up, even now ruling and reigning. In this we should glory.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2005)

No man is an island, entire of itself
every man is a piece of the continent, a part of the main
if a clod be washed away by the sea, 
Europe is the less, as well as if a promontory were, 
as well as if a manor of thy friends or of thine own were
any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind
and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls
it tolls for thee. 


-- John Donne


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 8, 2005)

Scott

 Andrew

Yeah Scott that was actually more along the lines of where I was headed in my thought in regards to this matter. That I should not get so angry with anyone to wish or want their end. But that if their is man who ahs committed this evil that I should find peace in the Lords Justice. Since we all deserve death.

Andrew,
Thank You for that excerpt 

Blade


----------



## turmeric (Feb 8, 2005)

I would be happy for the sake of the US & the world if Osama bin Laden died, it's the only way to end the jihad which Al-Qaida started. However gleeful delight would not describe my emotion.


----------



## gwine (Feb 9, 2005)

Better that Osama bin Laden would become a Christian and renounce Islam.

It is hard to imagine, I know, but God has converted far worse.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 9, 2005)

If OBL died it would hardly end jihadism. Popes die but Rc still keeps going. Its no just OBL's fault for the fact that Jihadism or Islam is still rampant. But having a president who says he is a christian but celebrates ramadan and says that Christian God is the same as Islams. Doesnt Help but its not all Bush's fault that Islam is prevalant it would have to be the church for not aggressivelly ministering to muslims. With humanism and theological liberalism tearing apart the church at least in america its no wonder Islam spreads so fast. It appeals to those who should be christians they dont find the 'doctrinal soundness' in liberal christianity so they seek Islam because it seems more complete which is a lie. Its disguied as a system that is sound but it is nothing more than quicksand taking a soul slowly to hell. 

blade


----------



## Thomas (Apr 19, 2005)

I can't say I would feel joy if OBL was executed but I would feel relief that justice was fulfilled.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 19, 2005)




----------

